# Cold Drafts



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have two outside doors (and by _outside doors_ I mean doors that relay the inside of my home to the outside of it) that allow *a lot* of cold air into the home during the winter. I'd like to fix this before snowfall or before the temperature drops.

These are pictures of both doors. They're both heavy Oak wood doors. You'll notice that one of them has some black weather striping already but I doesn't help much. I tried several types of weather strips but if it's not too thin and lets the air in, it is too thick and won't allow the door to shut.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

About the only product I use anymore for my customers and my own house is a bronze weatherstrip. Easy to install and works well.
Ace Spring Bronze Weatherstrip (4018/Ah) - Door / Window Weatherstrip - Ace Hardware

The bottom pictures looks like it needs a threshold or partial threshold added.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I thought we were finally getting to a subject where I have a lot of experience................but alas I'm experienced in a different type of _cold draft _

Perhaps a couple images of the door frame with the door open would help?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I remember that stuff.....:laugh:

Those doors are from 'back in the day' when all 4 edges were beveled. You should be able to see small nail holes in the jamb from where a bronze weatherstrip was once installed. 

Provided you have the clearance you can use a smoke gasket to seal the edges. Pressure sensitive and the surface needs to be clean and dry. 










Yep, the 2nd door needs a threshold.

Edit* Cold draft as in beer?? I no longer get the other type of cold draft....


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Gadsden said:


> About the only product I use anymore for my customers and my own house is a bronze weatherstrip. Easy to install and works well.
> Ace Spring Bronze Weatherstrip (4018/Ah) - Door / Window Weatherstrip - Ace Hardware
> 
> The bottom pictures looks like it needs a threshold or partial threshold added.


What do we nail the weather strip to? The wooden door or the door frame?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Wrench, photos:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

SABL,

What's the jamb?
Where and how would I install the smoke gasket? 
What about the bottom of the door that is marble? I can't nail anything to that...
What's a threshold?



> Edit* Cold draft as in beer?? I no longer get the other type of cold draft....


What do you mean by this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Reference to Wrench and his earlier post and I expect he has already done his draught proofing


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Oh ahaha!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Jamb = frame

Smoke gasket would go where the black foam is......there's a piece of it under the strike plate. The bulb part would point towards the door stop....pressure sensitive adhesive holds it in place.

I'll have to look at the pics again on the threshold and see what I can find.

*To understand the other type of cold draft you have to have a gf or spouse....I have neither.....:laugh:. Nice and peaceful aound here.....well, I do have 3 G-kids that get kinda rowdy.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey don't tell him to much he has to find somethings out for himself (on women anyway)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:rofl:

Been nice and quiet for 15yrs......til the kids arrived. Or til I arrived.....we had traded houses but he lost his and I moved back into mine. He and his family are still here.....

I've got 25' of smoke gasket in the garage.....it's mostly used for commercial purposes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

So at least one woman to flap her gums


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:ermm:....3 grand-daughters, too. 

Storm doors would help......easy to install as long as the old doors are standard sized.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Whoops guess you will be looking for new digs in a few years lol


----------

